# Finally got her wings but died



## jimpaunik (Mar 17, 2012)

*This is what i found this morning.*

*The exosceleton looked fine, but the creature livin inside was not, both rap-arms was loose after molt.*

*It was alive and crawl around on the ground.. *

*This was a freezer sitauation. *

*How can the arms break like that in a molt?*


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 17, 2012)

I think she fell when her exoskeleton was dry and could get up for it harden in that position


----------



## agent A (Mar 17, 2012)

When it molts its exoskeleton is soft so it can easily bend and be damaged, and the claws with their spikes are hard to remove from the exoskeleton

I think she fell during or after molting and got injured


----------



## jimpaunik (Mar 17, 2012)

*ok, i did not know they were that fragile. *. *so,is the last molt the most difficult one?*


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. They need to molt without falling like a molts but in this one they get there wings. They need a good hour to dry without disturbance. So in my opinion yes


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss bro...


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 17, 2012)

I too am sorry for your loss.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2012)

what a shame :{


----------



## Joe2137 (May 8, 2012)

sorry for your loss. My chinese mantid lost a leg and Does anyone know if it will grow back? Also, how do you post articles?


----------



## Joe2137 (May 8, 2012)

hi


----------



## gripen (May 8, 2012)

Joe2137 said:


> hi


Really man. This is the second time. Please don't do this again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2012)

looks like a multispina? I just froze one of my females, who looked a little worse than that.


----------



## maybon (May 8, 2012)

Stuff like this always makes me sad, especially when it is for someone who has raised only one or a couple of mantids from nymphs and they die when molting to adults


----------

